# Never Put Your Chihuahua in Your Bed



## Ladywolf (Aug 24, 2013)

Was doing some reading on another board. I don't know where the source material came from but I want to clarify some statements that were made about a chihuahua's training/lifestyle.

I agree with most of what the article states except for the "never let your chihuahua on your bed". Had I known that, I wouldn't have chosen to save the life of a Chi. It's one of the pleasures of having one in my book.

The article also states that a Chihuahua under 5 pounds is a result of a bad breeder and faces more danger than a larger chi. So a dog under 5 pounds you have to be a little more careful with, not that it has a bad breeder.

Article also states that a chi should stay in it's crate unless outside pottying (I don't want my puppy to spend it's first year in jail even if they like their jail). Okay, let's think ahead... if a Chi spends it's time in a crate unless it's potty trained, how will one know when it's potty trained. Doesn't make sense. Accident's are bound to happen and if the dog is in the crate, how does one know if the dog is actually potty trained?

I am so confused by all these "experts" and their contradictory opinions and how chi's are best trained.

Feedback anyone?


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

I love having my babies sleep with us! I am lucky in that they don't try to jump down. Also, I have one under 5 pounds and he is healthy as a horse and does everything a bigger chi does. There is point that small is so small that the pup is prone to health issues. If well bred smaller Chis can be very healthy.


----------



## MMS (Aug 2, 2012)

Ladywolf said:


> Was doing some reading on another board. I don't know where the source material came from but I want to clarify some statements that were made about a chihuahua's training/lifestyle.
> 
> I agree with most of what the article states except for the "never let your chihuahua on your bed". Had I known that, I wouldn't have chosen to save the life of a Chi. It's one of the pleasures of having one in my book.
> 
> ...


Ok, without having the article to read, lets see if I can explain a bit... 

1) Beds are typically pretty high - especially for tiny dogs like chis. If they fall, they could be seriously injured. Let alone if you are a heavy sleeper and roll over on top of your chi - bad situation all around. That being said, my Stella is on our bed all the time.

2) Some chis under 5 lbs do happen naturally. Just like some people under 5ft tall happen naturally. The problem comes when people are specifically breeding for this trait to try to get more $$ from their "teacup chihuahuas" - yes, that is a bad breeder. 

3) Crate training is a common method of potty training. The thought process is that dogs won't typically mess in "their space" so, unless you can interact with them and keep a close eye, they should be kept in their crate. This also create a "safe place" where they can go for as long as you want to keep the crate up. Like a den. Some people use play pens, others just block off a section or room. But it's all pretty much the same concept - keep them safe when you can't give them your full attention, and hopefully it will help potty train them a bit faster. I personally started Stella in an old rabbit/guinea pig cage that I had on hand. Then we moved to a place where not all the floors were carpeted, and she got upgraded to being confined to the kitchen. Once she learned to jump the gate we had some finagling to do, but it worked for the most park. Now that we can (mostly) trust her to do her business outside, she has the run of the house.


----------



## SarahJG (May 25, 2013)

What's the point of having a chihuahua if you don't want to let them cuddle with you? They are called lap dogs for a reason! I'm not suggesting that everyone should allow their Chis in their bed - it's personal preference - but I do, and I love it. My little one, like my first, will sleep in her crate next to my bed until she can hold it through the night, but after that, she'll be joining Frodo and me. Yes, you have to take care of your small dogs, but not to the point where their quality of life suffers. While Frodo is pretty robust at nearly 6 lbs, it looks as if Florrie is going to be smaller than expected: but that's just one of those things. She's still a dog, just on a slightly different scale to most, so I don't see why (within reason, such as carrying her down the stairs which are too tall and steep for her tiny legs) I can't treat her just like Frodo.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

I have a ramp on one side of my bed..... my doggies only use that ramp to go up and down on the bed....... and every morning its a joy to see those 4 little eyes looking at me when I wake up, ready for kisses and hugs..... mine are more than 5lbs but I could never keep them in a crate.... they do have a 'safe place' they go to if they want to 'get away from it all' for awhile....


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Never heard such a load of stupid advice ,under 5lbs is a bad breeder(rubbish)so they're saying keep the dog/puppy in a crate unless it wants to go potty,so no human contact for the poor thing ,I would stop reading these stupid books,whoever wrote this is a nutter.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

MMS said:


> Ok, without having the article to read, lets see if I can explain a bit...
> 
> 1) Beds are typically pretty high - especially for tiny dogs like chis. If they fall, they could be seriously injured. Let alone if you are a heavy sleeper and roll over on top of your chi - bad situation all around. That being said, my Stella is on our bed all the time.
> 
> ...


I will say that my Prince, who is under 5 pounds comes from a line that occasionally has small pups.


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Experts are not always right, I have always followed my gut feeling and use common sense with all my pets through the years , just like raising a child. Our dogs sleep with us.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

The article is terribly misinformed and I wouldn't rely on it to gain ANY sound information. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Evelyn said:


> Experts are not always right, I have always followed my gut feeling and use common sense


My thoughts exactly.

There is a lot of conflicting information about everything out there, especially on the internet. For every advice you find, you'll hear or read the complete opposite elsewhere. At the end of the day, you have to do what feels right to you. I don't use crates and I've always let my dogs sleep in my bed. That article sounds terrible.


----------



## Winstonsmum (Jul 2, 2013)

Winston sleepis in his crate by my bed. We did have him in the bed with us but my partner is a extremely heavy sleeper and tends to throw himself around quite a lot, as we are just in a double bed we are limited for space and it would kill me if Winston got hurt so he stays in his crate, however he is more than happy to do this! I set my alarm half an hour early every day and get him out of his crate for cuddles in bed. 

Once we upgrade to a king size bed, and Winston is an adult (i.e. not wanting to play and chew on us whenever we are laid on level with him) he will more than likely sleep with us

With regards to keeping them in the crate all the time to potty train, I would strongly be against this! your chi is meant to see their crate as a safety place or den and by keeping them in there all the time, it is a miserable place for them! I could never be at work knowing that Winston is locked in a crate all day! He has free run of our bathroom, which is big enough to have his crate in, litter box, food and water bowls and a couple of toys and still have room to run around. 

I agree with everyone else here, sometimes expert advice is wrong you have to go with your gut instinct  You know your chi better than anyone else and will know if they are happy or not


----------



## SarahJG (May 25, 2013)

Evelyn said:


> Experts are not always right, I have always followed my gut feeling and use common sense with all my pets through the years , just like raising a child. Our dogs sleep with us.


Exactly. I didn't bring my daughter up by following a book of instructions: I did it through a mixture of love, intuition and common sense. I'm doing the same with my dogs - I wouldn't want two little perfect automatons. :love2:


----------



## siobhancr (Aug 28, 2013)

My Effie stays in a crate when I am out of the house or at bed time, but as soon as she's potty trained, she will sleep with me.. These dogs are made to burrow down the bottom of the duvet and get lots and lots of love. Just do what feels right.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

You really have to scrutinize what you find on the web! When I see something like that, I goggle the heck out if it! Lol! 

Sleeping in the bed is a matter of personal preference. When I was younger, we had 3 dogs, 3 different sizes sleeping with us! No more! For multiple reasons, the biggest being i like to get a descent nights rest! I also worry if they were to fall off the bed! Angel sleeps in a carrier in our bedroom, and Susie our golden sleeps on the floor by the bed!

I am an advocate of crate training! I do not believe they need to stay in it for their first year! I trained Angel in about 3 weeks. A few accidents here and there, but not much! Crate training is very hard! I was always tempted to just keep him out. But I don't regret it! When we go in the car, he is in a carrier. If we leave the house, he goes to his carrier! He loves it! He has access to it all day and will go in it anytime he wants to! 

As far as cuddling! How could you not cuddle a chi!


----------



## Ladywolf (Aug 24, 2013)

Crate Training Chihuahuas: The Important Information

Read the following helpful tips about crate training Chihuahuas:

The sooner you introduce a crate to your Chihuahua, the sooner they will get used to it. So start crate training Chihuahuas from when they are puppies. Never ever allow your Chihuahua to be on your bed. If you do allow them to do this then it will be extremely hard to crate train your Chihuahua at a later stage.
The best location for your Chihuahuas crate is in an area where there are lots of people. This could be your lounge or study. During the evenings move your Chihuahuas crate to your bedroom. This will make them feel safe during the night. After a few weeks you should be able to just leave the crate in one place and won’t have to move it to the bedroom in the evenings.
Crate Training Chihuahuas

Make sure you have a comfy mattress, blanket and a few toys in your Chihuahua’s crate. Also ensure there is plenty of water for them.
Your Chihuahuas crate should be big enough for them to move around in but not too big so that they can walk a big distance. If the crate is too large then your Chihuahua may end up going to the toilet inside.
When crate training Chihuahuas, they may get upset and bark or wine. If this occurs, do not take your Chihuahua out of the crate and give them attention. If you do this your Chihuahua will relate getting upset in the crate with being removed from the crate and given attention. So, if your Chihuahua does get upset, do not remove them. If they are quiet for five minutes you can then take them out and show affection. Soon your Chihuahua will associate being quiet in the crate with affection and they will learn to not make noise while in the crate.
When first starting Chihuahua crate training you should only leave them in for a short amount of time – such as two hours maximum. As your Chihuahua gets older you can start increasing the amount of time. When you feel your Chihuahua is used to their crate, you can leave them in for a whole night.
By giving your Chihuahua a crate you are giving them a safe and private place. This will make your Chihuahua very happy and they will become a great member of your family. So take the advice in this article and start crate training Chihuahuas today! .


----------



## omguthrie (Oct 13, 2009)

None of my dogs, the chihuahua included, sleep in my bed. I can't sleep with a dog in bed with me plus I just can't handle dog hair in my bed. The border collies sleep loose in my room and are content to stay on their beds and Lilo the chihuahua sleeps in her crate. 

When I'm gone during the day the big dogs are loose in the house and Lilo is, again, in her crate. She stays in her crate because she and the young border collie can't keep from playing and will wake me up at night and because I don't want them playing without supervision during the day. The sizes are too different and while they are best buddies I don't want Lilo to get hurt by accident and she doesn't know when to quit pestering Sol to play. So in a crate she is for her own safety. She has been well trained to her crate and runs to it very excitedly when I start telling her "Lilo, get in your box, box, box!" in a sing-song voice.


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

And everyone's an 'expert' online, aren't they? We met a 2 lb. chi while camping (a litter runt they rescued) whose family had girls ranging from about 4-12. It sleeps with them and has been rolled on numerous times. It was a happy little girl with all that love. No doubt there has been a rare tragedy, but our chi lives for morning when he's allowed to snuggle after doing his morning business. He sleeps with us in our camper and quite obviously thats one of his favorite parts of camping!


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

I'm feeling bad now because I seem to be one of the only ones who doesn't have my chi's in bed with me. I would love to but I'm a bit if an insomniac, I have a lot of problems with sleep. If I had them both in with me I don't think I'd ever sleep properly again. Slightest noise/movement and I'm awake. 
Mine are both in their own beds within their crate at night and when we are out. This was started right from the beginning for their own safety as they were both such small puppies. When they see us getting ready to go out they both go straight in without me even having to tell them


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Ruth don't feel bad i don't have mine in bed with me either,they both have their beds in the bedroom and never move till they see me get out of mine in the morning,they love their beds Lily takes herself up at 10pm when she's had enough


----------



## SarahJG (May 25, 2013)

I don't think you should feel bad! It's whatever is best for you and your dogs - the fact they don't sleep in bed with you doesn't mean you're depriving them of anything. I live alone and have a kingsize bed, which easily accommodates me and whatever beastie I wish to put in it. But if I had a partner, or worked night shifts, of had trouble sleeping, or just didn't like dog hair on the sheets, they'd be in a crate. In fact, like Rolo and Buttons, Florrie loves her crate bed, and will quite often put herself into it at night. It may be that she'll prefer to continue to sleep there even after she's reliably toilet trained, which would be fine.


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Rolo n Buttons said:


> I'm feeling bad now because I seem to be one of the only ones who doesn't have my chi's in bed with me. I would love to but I'm a bit if an insomniac, I have a lot of problems with sleep. If I had them both in with me I don't think I'd ever sleep properly again. Slightest noise/movement and I'm awake.
> Mine are both in their own beds within their crate at night and when we are out. This was started right from the beginning for their own safety as they were both such small puppies. When they see us getting ready to go out they both go straight in without me even having to tell them
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


No , don't feel bad. Ike is in a crate when we go somewhere. When we get ready to go out, he runs to his crate and wait for his treat. The first night we had him, he screamed to bad, while in his crate the second night I put him in our bed and that was it. But my husband use to take our Pug to bed when he went, i stay up longer, so she was spoiled also. I have had dogs all my life and they never slept in our bed, since we have gotten older we have mellowed.


----------



## Chihuahuaobsession (Apr 27, 2013)

I think that article is full of B.S honestly. Lots of chihuahuas below 5lbs are perfectly healthy, according to AKC they need to be 6 so for less than 1lb there will be a problem? Not true at all. Crated all day is torture, its called keeping an eye out. And I LOVE sleeping with my chis, I cuddle with them on the couch its rewarding and they cry if they are not on the bed. My job is to make my babies happy, they deserve a good life after all the happiness they bring into mine. I agree with following your instincts, that nurturing instinct wont betray us


----------



## SWHouston (Aug 23, 2013)

Ladywolf said:


> I am so confused by all these "experts" and their contradictory opinions and how chi's are best trained.


There's a lot of Dogs out there that are under 5 Lbs naturally. Problems occur when a "breeder" intentionally downsizes a breed, which isn't headed in that direction.

As far as jumping/bed height goes...
My Navi is just over 5 Lbs, and jumping up/down from any bed I have is absolutely NO problem for her. I think She's got springs for Legs. I do think that their ability and subsequent accomplishment of a jump, is more related to the individual Dog, than it is the Breed. Some just don't like/don't want to jump.


----------



## breezebrrb (Sep 3, 2013)

I let my chi's sleep with me, I have dog stairs for them and they are litter trained. My cat takes up more room than all my dogs put together.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ladywolf (Aug 24, 2013)

Yeah, I think the article is BS too. Chi's are companion dogs weather your bed is theirs or their crate is their bed.

I guess it just goes to show there is a lot of BS on the internet I guess. But you know... I like this forum and I really like you all on this forum.

I'm lucky this week, taking a holiday (Jewish New Year) and get to take Shlomo to be with all his cousins (he loves that).

Thank you all wonderful people for verifying that the article I posted is BS.

Either way, it's just important that the dogs feel loved and I am sure all of your little ones feel loved, they look loved in your profiles! Have to take a cute photo this week with my little guy for my profile.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Rolo n Buttons said:


> I'm feeling bad now because I seem to be one of the only ones who doesn't have my chi's in bed with me. I would love to but I'm a bit if an insomniac, I have a lot of problems with sleep. If I had them both in with me I don't think I'd ever sleep properly again. Slightest noise/movement and I'm awake.
> Mine are both in their own beds within their crate at night and when we are out. This was started right from the beginning for their own safety as they were both such small puppies. When they see us getting ready to go out they both go straight in without me even having to tell them
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Same here! Don't feel bad! Whenever it's time for bed or time for us to go out, Angel runs to his crate! For something like bedtime, he gets a carrot! When we are going out, it could be a cookie! If he is in "time out" it is nothing! In all cases he doesn't fuss, maybe a little in time out, but he is very good with his crate! He loves it! But I agree with you, it make me feel safer when we are out, and I need my sleep at night! I already wake up about 6 times a night!


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Angel1210 said:


> Same here! Don't feel bad! Whenever it's time for bed or time for us to go out, Angel runs to his crate! For something like bedtime, he gets a carrot! When we are going out, it could be a cookie! If he is in "time out" it is nothing! In all cases he doesn't fuss, maybe a little in time out, but he is very good with his crate! He loves it! But I agree with you, it make me feel safer when we are out, and I need my sleep at night! I already wake up about 6 times a night!


I agree do not feel bad at all!! Jaxx sleeps in his bed beside my side of the bed at night, we tried putting his bed on hubby's side of the bed but Jaxx did not like not being close to me. I am so used to falling asleep with hubby holding me and if Jaxx is in bed with us he thinks he needs to be right in the middle of us. I do let Jaxx sleep with me when hubby goes to work at 4 am but that is for the reason that if Jaxx is in bed with me he will let me sleep in.

We tried to let Jaxx sleep with us when we first brought him home but every time one of us rolled over it woke Jaxx up and he got to the point that he would grumble every time we rolled over. 

Jaxx loves his beds though and usually puts himself to bed before we tell him it is bedtime. Jaxx loved his crate when we used it too. If we told him it was bedtime he would dart for his crate. After he became more trustworthy we started letting him sleep in his bed at night and having free roam of the house. 

I think that you have to do what is right for your dog. Every dog is different and there are so many different situations. Some people love sleeping with their dogs and some people do not. I personally do not think I could have Jaxx in the bed all night just because I am up and down a lot at night with my back. As long as each situation works for the individual then my opinion is go with it.


----------



## chigator (Aug 26, 2013)

that is a little harsh, calling all breaders who bread small chihuahua's bad breaders. how do you think chihuahuas came to be? people bred dogs to get a small dog! same thing. i would assume most dog breeds are the work of man.


----------



## Winstonsmum (Jul 2, 2013)

chigator said:


> that is a little harsh, calling all breaders who bread small chihuahua's bad breaders. how do you think chihuahuas came to be? people bred dogs to get a small dog! same thing. i would assume most dog breeds are the work of man.


I think what is being referred to is people who deliberately try and breed a very tiny dog to make some extra money, not thinking about the potential health complications the poor thing could go through.


----------



## Ladywolf (Aug 24, 2013)

*Okay, Bad Article I Posted...*

Okay, I got outraged at the article and posted it knowing how it would be taken other then fellow outrage at such ignorance in the writing. I'm new here but have been a part of forums before so, I know better, I just didn't think before posting.

I have been doing a lot of reading since I posted that rag material and found that all dogs are desended from wolves, and that chichuahua's were bred as companion dogs for man. They have been used to keep people warm (except for the time I slept in the guest bedroom just to see what he would do...he slept in our room for about 15 minutes before I discovered I wasn't in our bed. I guess he caught on because when he found me he was all wiggles and kisses and happy eared. Had a tummy ache earlier (me, not the dog) and I put him right next to my abdomen and we went right to sleep.

In actuality, the worst small dog (height wise) is the bulldog. We bread and and now it has so many possible health risks, most bulldogs will run into them. A lot of things like arthritis because of the weight bearing joints having to hold a lot of weight, etc...

Anyway, there is so much to learn about this tiny bread. Just learned that my dog is a "deer legged Chihuahua". Told someone else that and they said, "oh, a deer Chihuahua, I see now, the apple head". I just noticed that my dog resembles Rudolph the Red Nosed Reindeer (including the pink nose). Will post pics later, it's only 6:30 a.m.

PS Shlomo took his first poop ON the potty pad instead of around it, and I'm getting an additional crate (should be here this weekend) for my dog sitter. I know that if he can learn to focus on me so much and anticipate what will happen next, he can be a well trained dog.

I hope to explore that with you all here.


----------

